# Go Titey Pants



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I almost forgot to post over here... We just received our invitation for the NOI . This is our 5th invitation in 5 years and these all came from the top 25 all breed. This will probably be our last invitational so our plans are to go this year.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

way to go!!! I'll be cheering for you guys!!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Whoo Hoo - Congratulations!!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

What a tremendous accomplishment for a tremendous team!!! :appl:


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Thank you for posting, you all are amazing. I sure wish I could figure out a way to go and watch.... Congratulations!!!


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Awesome news! Congratulations. GO TEAM TITAN!!!!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

You two are amazing!! Congratulations & good luck 

Is Titan moving to be semi-retired and enjoying life on the couch that you think this might be the last year?


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Congratulations to you and Titan . . . what an honor! Wishing you the best of luck. Will there be video posted anywhere?


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Fantastic !!!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

TheZ's said:


> Congratulations to you and Titan . . . what an honor! Wishing you the best of luck. Will there be video posted anywhere?


I have videos on utube from a couple years ago... Someone was going to tape my runs from last year.... and got busy with other things...lol..


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> You two are amazing!! Congratulations & good luck
> 
> Is Titan moving to be semi-retired and enjoying life on the couch that you think this might be the last year?


Sharon, I won't retire him until he lets me know... and yes I will know..
But we are slowing way down. I actually am very surprised we still ended the year in the top 25 last year because I had not shown even half as much as previous years. As long as he is having fun we will continue for a while..I watched his runs from January on utube and he seems pretty happy and healthy still...:

Titan is too naughty for life on the couch...


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> I have videos on utube from a couple years ago... Someone was going to tape my runs from last year.... and got busy with other things...lol..


:uhoh::uhoh::uhoh:


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> Titan is too naughty for life on the couch...


It must be opposite day.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> :uhoh::uhoh::uhoh:


I wasn't going to mention names....:wave:


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> It must be opposite day.


Titan is great when he has a job and he will be good for awhile... then the little devil horns pop out... even at his age...


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

That is a tremendous accomplishment considering not showing as much this year. There are many teams that show nearly every weekend!

Team Titey Pants is my #1 team! :nchuck:


Go gettem Titey!!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Congratulations! Go Titey.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

That's so amazing! Go Titan!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congratulations!!!

You are both so amazing!


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Fantastic! Best of Luck!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

WOO HOOOO!!!! Congratulations!  We officially did not sign up for the NAC, but we will be rooting for you from home... again... :


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

sammydog said:


> WOO HOOOO!!!! Congratulations!  We officially did not sign up for the NAC, but we will be rooting for you from home... again... :


Are you having puppies??:


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Titan1 said:


> Are you having puppies??:


Really?? Is there some news about Mira?


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

No news yet! I just figured that it would be getting too close to puppies to take the time off work to go to the NAC, not to mention the $$$. Then I was sad when it closed... But I think it was the right move.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

sammydog said:


> No news yet! I just figured that it would be getting too close to puppies to take the time off work to go to the NAC, not to mention the $$$. Then I was sad when it closed... But I think it was the right move.


I totally hear you.. I did not do the December NOI because this one was much closer and had to use alot less vacation time.. but when everyone else was leaving... I was mad at myself.. lol!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

OK I get it. I got confused, I thought there was an NOI in Dec. Some of my friends went so I got confused what they went to. 

CONGRATS TITEY PANTS AND MICHELLE!!!!!

Wish I was going to NAC this year. I could meet you : 

Have a great time!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Maxs Mom said:


> OK I get it. I got confused, I thought there was an NOI in Dec. Some of my friends went so I got confused what they went to.
> 
> CONGRATS TITEY PANTS AND MICHELLE!!!!!
> 
> ...


Ann
I wish you were coming too.. I would love a chance to meet you!


----------

